# 2013 LTZ Mylink questions



## cooter2 (Oct 8, 2018)

TeamNadomas said:


> I'm not sure if i'm in the right place but I have a couple questions. Hopefully someone can answer or point me in the right direction.
> I have a 2013 Cruze LTZ Pioneer system.
> I've had the car since 2014 and never really used the navigation. Recently I started using it. I also just subscribed back to SiriusXM and added travel link and navigation. I ordered the 2017 map update from GMNAVDISC V2017 for $99 (not here yet) Now my questions.
> 1.I can't see any difference with the navigation with or without the SiriusXM navigation subscription. Can anyone confirm what exactly it's supposed to do?
> ...


On you question 3. I was told by a GM Service person at a dealer, that GM does not update the myLink to add features, only to fix issues, therefore no, an update will not get you Car Play. I want to do the same thing on my 2014.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TeamNadomas said:


> 4. When I used my old Windows 7,8 &10 phones it would ask when I got a text to read it. Is there a way to enable this with an android phone?


My 2015 MyLink will do that. My 2013 did not. For that, I added a app that would read the text messages aloud. It had a setting where it would only do that if I was using "headphones". The car, when paired, looks like headphones to the phone. So, when a text message came in, it would pause the current audio and then read the message aloud. No distracting screen prompts like I get with my 2015.


----------

